# Navigationproblem mit IE 8



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe nun mehrfach versucht meine seite an den neuen IE 8 anzupassen... 
schaut mal bitte hier 

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk...a-property.php

dort wird die NAvigation nicht richtig dargestellt.

Ich habe dann folgenden wie ueberall beschrieben code integrert 
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" /> 

das Resultat findet Ihr dann hier http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk...-property1.php

Nun fliegt mir die ganze Seite aus dem rahmen und bekomme es nicht zusammengestrickt auch das Schriftarten sind nun ganz anders! Muss ich das CSS auch an den IE 8 anpassen?

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

Gruss
dominik


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,


dominik31 hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


gerne, wenn du uns zwei brauchbare Links zur Verfügung stellst, denn deine URLs sind hinter der Domain ".co.uk" unvollständig ausgeschrieben, zu erkennen an den drei Punkten "..."  

mfg Maik


----------



## dominik32 (18. Dezember 2009)

na klar..

einmal die ansicht :

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property.php

und 

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property1.php


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

In der zweiten Seite hast du die META-Angabe vor der Doctype-Deklaration notiert, womit der IE in den proprietären "Quirks Mode" schaltet.

Verschieb sie daher mal in den <head>...</head>-Bereich, wo die übrigen METAs stehen.

mfg Maik


----------



## dominik32 (18. Dezember 2009)

mmmhhh jetzt schaut es nimmer so gut aus

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property1.php

also im IE 7 laueft die Seite prima...ist es nicht moeglich der Seite zur Sagen wenn IE8 dann bitte die einstellungen von IE 7 zu nehmen....


----------



## tobee (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja...

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" />
```


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Mit diesem heruntergebrochenen Code zeigt bei mir der IE8 das Navigationsmenü korrekt an:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />

<title>...</title>

<style type="text/css">
#css-navigation {width:779px;margin:0 auto;padding:0;background:#fff;font-weight:bold;line-height:normal;border-bottom:3px solid #f3a82b;}
#css-navigation ul {list-style:none;margin:0;padding:0;}
#css-navigation li {float:left;position:relative;}
#css-navigation ul li ul {display:none;position:absolute;}
#css-navigation ul li:hover ul {display:block;}
#css-navigation a {color:#fff;font-size:11px;font-weight:bold;letter-spacing:1px;padding:2px 5px;position:relative;text-align:center;text-decoration:none;}
#css-navigation .nav-submenu {background-color:#DA8601;border-color:#FFFFFF;}


.clearfix:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}
.clearfix {display:inline-block;}
/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .clearfix {height:1%;}
.clearfix {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
</style>

</head>
<body>

<div id="css-navigation">
     <ul id="imenus0" style="width:780px" class="clearfix">
         <li style="width:165px;background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/mallorca-properties.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Mallorca Properties</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;top:0px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-apartments.html">Mallorca Apartment</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-villa.html">Mallorca Villas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-finca.html">Mallorca Fincas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-house.html">Mallorca House</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/new-developments.html">New Development</a></li>
                           <li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&sort_order=4,123,reverse">New Properties</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/search/results.php?search=1&amp;perpage=5&amp;sort_order=5,123,forward&amp;marknew=10&amp;euro_numbers=1&amp;search=1&amp;lfield19_keyword=yes&amp;lfield16_keyword=standard&amp;lfield3_keyword=Sale">Waterfront Dream</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-properties.html">Area select guide</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:126px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/Majorca-information.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Majorca Facts</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/Majorca-information.html">Majorca Information</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-summer.php">In the Summer</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/Lawyers-in-mallorca.php">Lawyer in Mallorca</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/buy-a-property-in-majorca.php">Majorca FAQs Page</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mortgage-in-spain.php">Spanish Mortgage</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-property.html">Buying Process</a></li>
                        </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:124px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/cala-dor.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Top Locations</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/cala-dor.php">Cala d'Or</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/portopetro-properties.php">Porto Petro</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/palma-de-mallorca.php">Palma de Mallorca </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/puerto-pollensa.php">Puerto Pollensa </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/andratx-properties.php">Puerto Andratx </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/santa-ponsa.php">Santa Ponsa </a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:95px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/client-area/index3.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Client Area</a></li>
         <li style="width:105px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/porto-petro-inmobiliaria.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">About us</a>
             <div><div style="width:180px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-real-estate-marketing.php">Client Feedback</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/properties-in-mallorca.php">We Sell your Property</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/inmobiliaria-porto-petro.php">About us</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:165px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right-orange.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/contact.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left-orange.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 0; display: block;">Contact us</a></li>
     </ul>
</div>

<div id="container">
     <h1>Your content starts here</h1>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


Sobald aber die beiden Javascripts http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/js/general.js und http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/js/imenus-dynamic.js ins Spiel kommen, ist es vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit.

mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo maik,

super schau mal ich habe es nun eingetragen so wie du es geschrieben hast und es geht...aber noch alles verschoben? Weisst du was ich machen muss?

Ausserdem habe ich die 
       <script type="text/javascript" src="/js/prototype.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="/js/scriptaculous.js?load=effects"></script>
rausgenommen...Diese Begriffe bewirken nix, komisch!

Danke fer deine hilfe

gruss
dominik


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Du hast da den vollständigen Code meiner Testseite eingefügt. An dieser Stelle des Markups hat aber ein HTML-Grundgerüst nichts verloren.

Ein paar Zeilen davor (am Ende von *#header*) finden sich zudem auch noch die beiden schliessenden </body></html>-Tags, die dort ebenfalls zu entfernen sind.

mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

mmmhhhh entweder ist es zu spät oder ich kapiere es nicht :-(

Koenntest du mir nochmal den richtige code hier integrieren


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Im Falle von "mallorca-property.php" lautet der Code demnach so:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en">
<head>
        <title>Majorca Properties - Villas &amp; Apartments - Firstclass property in Mallorca</title>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
        <meta name="revisit-after" content="5 days" />
        <meta name="robots" content="all" />
        <meta name="robots" content="index,follow" />
        <meta name="description" content="Discover the best properties in Mallorcat: We offer a range of exclusive, luxury Apartments, Country homes and faboulus Villas in Majorca." />
        <meta name="keywords" content="Cala dor,Porto Petro, calador real estate,holiday, rentals,for sale,rent,apartments,villas, agents,apartment,majorca" />
        <meta name="author" content="Mallorca Properties" />

       <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/js/prototype.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/js/scriptaculous.js?load=effects"></script>

        <style type="text/css">
        #how_it_works {
        background-color: #f0f0f0;
        border: 1px solid #ccc;
        padding: 10px;
        }
        </style>


<!-- Load JavaScript functions starts -->
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/js/overlib.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<!-- Load JavaScript functions ends -->

<!-- Load CSS Stylesheet starts -->
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/css/master.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/css/orange.css" type="text/css" />
<!--[if IE]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/css/iefixes.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
<!-- Load CSS Stylesheet ends -->

<style type="text/css">
#css-navigation {width:779px;margin:0 auto;padding:0;background:#fff;line-height:normal;border-bottom:3px solid #f3a82b;clear:left;}
#css-navigation ul {list-style:none;margin:0;padding:0;}
#css-navigation li {float:left;position:relative;}
#css-navigation ul li ul {display:none;position:absolute;}
#css-navigation ul li:hover ul {display:block;}
#css-navigation ul li ul li {float:none;}
#css-navigation a { color:#fff; font-size:11px;font-weight:normal;letter-spacing:1px;padding:2px 5px; position:relative; text-align:center;text-decoration:none; }
#css-navigation .nav-submenu {background-color:#DA8601;border-color:#fff;}

.clearfix:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}
.clearfix {display:inline-block;}
/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .clearfix {height:1%;}
.clearfix {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
</style>

</head>

<body>


<div id="header">
        <div id="logo">

                <a href="/mallorca-property.shtml"><img src="/logo.jpg" width="300" height="113" alt="Mallorca Properties - Number 1 in Mallorca Property Search" border="0" class="logo" /></a>
        </div><!-- end #logo -->

        <div id="headerLinks">
                <img src="/plnk.gif" width="10" height="10" border="0" alt="arrow" />
                <a href="/mallorca-property.shtml" class="nav_hilite">Home</a> |
                                <a href="/client-area/">My Client Area</a> |




<a href="/disclaimer.php">Disclaimer</a>|

                <a href="/immobilien.shtml"><img src="/villas-in-majorca.gif" width="22" height="15" border="0" alt="German Version" /></a>
                <a href="/rss.html"><img src="/icon-rss.gif" width="16" height="16" border="0" alt="RSS Version" /></a>

        <a href="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php"     style="text-decoration:none;"     onclick="return addthis_open(this, 'email', '[URL]', '[TITLE]');" >        <img src="http://s7.addthis.com/button1-email.gif"     width="54" height="16" border="0" alt="Email" /></a></div><!-- end #headerLinks -->
</div><!-- end #header -->

<div id="css-navigation">
     <ul id="imenus0" style="width:780px" class="clearfix">
         <li style="width:165px;background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/mallorca-properties.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Mallorca Properties</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;top:0px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-apartments.html">Mallorca Apartment</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-villa.html">Mallorca Villas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-finca.html">Mallorca Fincas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-house.html">Mallorca House</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/new-developments.html">New Development</a></li>
                           <li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&sort_order=4,123,reverse">New Properties</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/search/results.php?search=1&amp;perpage=5&amp;sort_order=5,123,forward&amp;marknew=10&amp;euro_numbers=1&amp;search=1&amp;lfield19_keyword=yes&amp;lfield16_keyword=standard&amp;lfield3_keyword=Sale">Waterfront Dream</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-properties.html">Area select guide</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:126px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/Majorca-information.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Majorca Facts</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/Majorca-information.html">Majorca Information</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-summer.php">In the Summer</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/Lawyers-in-mallorca.php">Lawyer in Mallorca</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/buy-a-property-in-majorca.php">Majorca FAQs Page</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mortgage-in-spain.php">Spanish Mortgage</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-property.html">Buying Process</a></li>
                        </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:124px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/cala-dor.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Top Locations</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/cala-dor.php">Cala d'Or</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/portopetro-properties.php">Porto Petro</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/palma-de-mallorca.php">Palma de Mallorca </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/puerto-pollensa.php">Puerto Pollensa </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/andratx-properties.php">Puerto Andratx </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/santa-ponsa.php">Santa Ponsa </a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:95px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/client-area/index3.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Client Area</a></li>
         <li style="width:105px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/porto-petro-inmobiliaria.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">About us</a>
             <div><div style="width:180px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-real-estate-marketing.php">Client Feedback</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/properties-in-mallorca.php">We Sell your Property</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/inmobiliaria-porto-petro.php">About us</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:165px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right-orange.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/contact.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left-orange.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 0; display: block;">Contact us</a></li>
     </ul>
</div><!-- end #css-navigation -->


<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" id="inner-container" style="clear:both;"><tr><td>
<div id="container" style="clear:both;" >
        <div style="float:left; width:604px; margin:0; padding:0;">



<a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0092.php"><img src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/image-homepage.jpg"  align="left" border="0" alt="" /></a>
                                                                <br>

                <div id="primaryContent" style="width:600px; margin:0;">
                                                <div id="featuredProperties" style="margin-bottom:0; padding-bottom:0;">
                        <ul>

                                <li>
                                <a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0155.html"><img src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listingshttp://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/155_1_t.jpg" width="110" height="75" align="left" style="border: 1px solid #000; background: #fff; padding: 3px; float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; alt="Mallorca Apartments" /></a><br />
                                <p><b>Tradit. flair</b><br />Puerto Pollença<br />                                7 Bed, 4 Bath<br />
                                &euro;P.O.A.</p></li>

                                <li>
                                <a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0563.html"><img src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listingshttp://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/563_5_t.jpg" width="110" height="75" align="left" style="border: 1px solid #000; background: #fff; padding: 3px; float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; alt="Mallorca Apartments" /></a><br />
                                <p><b>Luxury villa</b><br />Puerto Pollensa<br />                                4 Bed, 4 Bath<br />
                                &euro;2.100.000.-</p></li>

                                <li>
                                <a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0076.html"><img src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listingshttp://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/76_1_t.jpg" width="110" height="75" align="left" style="border: 1px solid #000; background: #fff; padding: 3px; float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; alt="Mallorca Apartments" /></a><br />
                                <p><b>REDUCED</b><br />Cala D´Or<br />                                3 Bed, 4 Bath<br />
                                &euro;1.700.000,-</p></li>

                                <li>
                                <a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0695.html"><img src="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listingshttp://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/695_1_t.jpg" width="110" height="75" align="left" style="border: 1px solid #000; background: #fff; padding: 3px; float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; alt="Mallorca Apartments" /></a><br />
                                <p><b>Luxury Dream</b><br />Puerto de Andratx<br />                                3 Bed, 3 Bath<br />
                                &euro;4.600.000</p></li>
                                                        </ul>
                        </div><!-- end #featuredProperties -->
                </div> <!-- end #primaryContent -->
        </div>

        <div id="secondaryContent">
                <div class="secondaryContentHeading">        <h3>Map Search</h3>
</div>


<OBJECT classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
 codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0"
 WIDTH="162" HEIGHT="132" id="mallorca_locator" ALIGN="">
 <PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca_locator.swf">
 <PARAM NAME=FlashVars VALUE="xmlfile1=http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca_locator.xml">
 <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high>
 <param name="wmode" value="transparent">
 <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE=#F5F5F5>
 <EMBED src="mallorca_locator.swf?xmlfile1=mallorca_locator.xml" quality=high  wmode="transparent" bgcolor=#F5F5F5  WIDTH="162" HEIGHT="132" NAME="mallorca_locator" ALIGN=""
 TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED>
</OBJECT>








<form method="get" name="search" action="/search/results.php">
<input type="hidden" name="search" value="1" />
<input type="hidden" name="perpage" value="5" />
<input type="hidden" name="sort_order" value="5,123,forward" />
<input type="hidden" name="marknew"  value="10" />
<input type="hidden" name="euro_numbers" value="1" />
<input type="hidden" name="lfield3_keyword" value="Sale" />
<input type="hidden" name="lfield16_keyword" value="standard" />
<b>Majorca Area</b><br />
<select name="lfield4_keyword">
<option value="">Select...</option>
<option>S/East</option>
<option>North</option>
<option>S/West</option>
<option>Palma</option>
<option>South</option>
<option>Center</option>
<option>South</option>
<option value="">Any</option>
</select>

<b>Price</b><br />
<select name="lfield5_min">
<option value="" selected="selected">Minimum Price &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</option>
<option value="">Any</option>
<option value="50 000">&euro; 50.000</option>
<option value="100 000">&euro; 100.000</option>
<option value="200 000">&euro; 200.000</option>
<option value="300 000">&euro; 300.000</option>
<option value="400 000">&euro; 400.000</option>
<option value="500 000">&euro; 500.000</option>
<option value="600 000">&euro; 600.000</option>
<option value="700 000">&euro; 700.000</option>
<option value="900 000">&euro; 900.000</option>
<option value="1 000 000">&euro; 1.000.000</option>
</select>
<br>
<select name="lfield5_max">
<option value="" selected="selected">Maximum Price &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</option>
<option value="">Unlimited</option>
<option value="100 000">&euro; 100.000</option>
<option value="200 000">&euro; 200.000</option>
<option value="300 000">&euro; 300.000</option>
<option value="400 000">&euro; 400.000</option>
<option value="500 000">&euro; 500.000</option>
<option value="600 000">&euro; 600.000</option>
<option value="700 000">&euro; 700.000</option>
<option value="900 000">&euro; 900.000</option>
<option value="1 000 000">&euro; 1.000.000</option>

</select>

<br><br>

<b>Property Reference</b><br />

<input name="lfield2_keyword" maxlength="20" size="20" />
<input type="image" name="search" src="/client-area/images/button-search.gif" class="button" /><br><br>

<a href="/mallorca-properties.html">
<img src="/images/interface/button-advancedsearch.gif" width="120" height="20" border="0" alt="Advanced Search" style="margin:0;padding:0;" /></a>
</form>

<div id="boxedContent" class="boxedContentHome">

        <h4>Mallorca Properties</h4>
                        <p>Updated daily, <b>Mallorca Properties</b>
                        Updated daily, Mallorca Properties is a real estate agency offers hundreds of quality properties and a wealth of property sales/buying information, helping to make that important decision as easy as possible for you.


                </div><!-- end #boxedContent -->


</td></tr></table><!-- end #inner-container table -->

<div id="footer">
<div id="footer-left">
        <p>&copy; Copyright 2006 - 2009
        <br>
        &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>No 1 in Mallorca Property Search</b>
        <br>
        </div>


        <div id="footer-right">
Top Location in the
<li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&sort_order=5%2C123%2Cforward&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=S%2FWest&lfield14_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&search.x=32&search.y=19" class="altLink">South West</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&sort_order=5%2C123%2Cforward&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=Palma&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&search.x=32&search.y=9" class="altLink">Palma Area</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&sort_order=5%2C123%2Cforward&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=South&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&search.x=47&search.y=6" class="altLink">South</a>&nbsp;|</li>

<li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&sort_order=5%2C123%2Cforward&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=S%2FEast&lfield14_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&search.x=42&search.y=9" class="altLink" >South East</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&sort_order=5%2C123%2Cforward&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=North&lfield14_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&search.x=49&search.y=12" class="altLink">North</a>&nbsp;|</li>


        </div>
<br>

<p><br><br>
<div id="footerlinks">


<a href="/mallorca-property.html">Buying Process</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/mallorca-properties.html">Mallorca Properties</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/cala-dor-properties.html">Cala dor Mallorca</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/pollensa-property-majorca.html">Pollensa Majorca</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/puerto-pollensa.php">Pollensa</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/andratx-properties.php">Andratx</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<br>
<a href="/palma-de-mallorca.php">Palma de Mallorca</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/mallorca-apartments.html">Mallorca Apartments</a>|</li>
<a href="/majorca-villa.html">Mallorca Villas</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/majorca-finca.html">Fincas Mallorca</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<a href="/Majorca-information.html">Majorca</a>&nbsp;|</li>

<a href="/partner/">Partner</a>&nbsp;|</li>
<center>
<br><br>



<script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "UA-335764-1";
urchinTracker();
</script>        <script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "UA-335764-4";
urchinTracker();
</script>


</body>
</html>
```


Wichtig hierbei ist diese hinzugekommene CSS-Regel für *#css-navigation*, damit das Menü nicht nach oben in den Header-Bereich rutscht, weil dort etwas mit float:left formatiert ist:

```
#css-navigation { /*... */ clear: left;}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

also meine .php datei von mallorca-property1.php ist dieser


```
<?php
include('includes/6m_globals.php');

// ContentManager
require_once(PATHTOROOT . 'admin/ContentManager/includes/common.inc.php');

// Hard code language cos it's an english page
$_SESSION['PREFERRED_LANGUAGE'] = 'en';
$GLOBALS['CUSTOM_LANGUAGE'] = true;
$GLOBALS['PREFERRED_LANGUAGE'] = 'en';

// Define Area
$selected_area = "All";
?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en">
<head>
        <title>Majorca Properties - Villas &amp; Apartments - Firstclass property in Mallorca</title>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
        <meta name="revisit-after" content="5 days" />
        <meta name="robots" content="all" />
        <meta name="robots" content="index,follow" />
        <meta name="description" content="Discover the best properties in Mallorcat: We offer a range of exclusive, luxury Apartments, Country homes and faboulus Villas in Majorca." />
        <meta name="keywords" content="Cala dor,Porto Petro, calador real estate,holiday, rentals,for sale,rent,apartments,villas, agents,apartment,majorca" />
        <meta name="author" content="<?php echo $sitename; ?>" />


<?php include(PATHTOROOT."includes/head-basics.php"); ?>
</head>

<body>

<?php include (PATHTOROOT."includes/header.php"); ?>
<?php include (PATHTOROOT."includes/navigation1.php"); ?>

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" id="inner-container"><tr><td>
<div id="container">
        <div style="float:left; width:604px; margin:0; padding:0;">



<a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property/listings/l0092.php"><img src="/images/image-homepage.jpg"  align="left" border="0" alt="" /></a>
                                                                <br>

                <div id="primaryContent" style="width:600px; margin:0;">
                        <?php
                        // MYSQL QUERY FOR FEATURED PROPERTIES
                        $sql = 'SELECT id,Area,Bedrooms,Bathrooms,City,Object,lfield41,lfield42,Price,image_1 FROM cal_property WHERE lfield41 = "yes"  ORDER BY rand() LIMIT 4';
                        ?>
                        <div id="featuredProperties" style="margin-bottom:0; padding-bottom:0;">
                        <ul>
                                <?php
                                $featuredproperties = @mysql_query($sql);
                                if (!$featuredproperties) {
                                  echo('</ul>');
                                  die('<p>Error retrieving pages from database!<br />'.
                                          'Error: ' . mysql_error() . '</p>');
                                }

                                while ($properties = mysql_fetch_array($featuredproperties)) {
                                  echo("\n");
                                        $id = ($properties['id']);
                                        $filename = filename_sitemap($id);
                                        $bedrooms = ($properties['Bedrooms']);
                                        $bathrooms = ($properties['Bathrooms']);
                                        $city = ($properties['City']);
                                        $object = ($properties['Object']);
                                        $price = ($properties['Price']);
                                        $featured_title = ($properties['lfield42']);

                                        $image = ($properties['image_1']);
                                        $image = str_replace(".jpg","_t", $image);
                                ?>
                                <li>
                                <?php
                                // Check if Property image exists and show
                                if ($image) { ?><a href="<?php echo $siteaddress; ?><?php echo $filename; ?>"><img src="<?php echo $siteaddress; ?>/mallorca-property/listings/images/<?php echo $image; ?>.jpg" width="110" height="75" align="left" style="border: 1px solid #000; background: #fff; padding: 3px; float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; alt="Mallorca Apartments" /></a><?php
                                } else {
                                        echo "<a href=" . $siteaddress . ">"; ?>No image</a><?php
                                }
                                ?><br />
                                <p><?php if ($featured_title) { ?><b><?php echo $featured_title; ?></b><br /><?php }
                                if ($city) { echo $city . "<br />"; } ?>
                                <?php echo $bedrooms; ?> Bed, <?php echo $bathrooms; ?> Bath<br />
                                &euro;<?php echo $price; ?></p></li>
                                <?php } ?>
                        </ul>
                        </div><!-- end #featuredProperties -->
                </div> <!-- end #primaryContent -->
        </div>

        <div id="secondaryContent">
                <?php include (PATHTOROOT."includes/secondaryForm6.php"); ?>



</td></tr></table><!-- end #inner-container table -->

<?php include (PATHTOROOT."includes/footer.php"); ?>
        <script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "UA-335764-4";
urchinTracker();
</script>


</body>
</html>
```

und von der navigation:


```
<style type="text/css">
#css-navigation {width:779px;margin:0 auto;padding:0;background:#fff;font-weight:bold;line-height:normal;border-bottom:3px solid #f3a82b;}
#css-navigation ul {list-style:none;margin:0;padding:0;}
#css-navigation li {float:left;position:relative;}
#css-navigation ul li ul {display:none;position:absolute;}
#css-navigation ul li:hover ul {display:block;}
#css-navigation a {color:#fff;font-size:11px;font-weight:bold;letter-spacing:1px;padding:2px 5px;position:relative;text-align:center;text-decoration:none;}
#css-navigation .nav-submenu {background-color:#DA8601;border-color:#FFFFFF;}


.clearfix:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}
.clearfix {display:inline-block;}
/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .clearfix {height:1%;}
.clearfix {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
</style>


<div id="css-navigation">
     <ul id="imenus0" style="width:780px" class="clearfix">
         <li style="width:165px;background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/mallorca-properties.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Mallorca Properties</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;top:0px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-apartments.html">Mallorca Apartment</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-villa.html">Mallorca Villas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-finca.html">Mallorca Fincas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-house.html">Mallorca House</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/new-developments.html">New Development</a></li>
                           <li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&sort_order=4,123,reverse">New Properties</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/search/results.php?search=1&amp;perpage=5&amp;sort_order=5,123,forward&amp;marknew=10&amp;euro_numbers=1&amp;search=1&amp;lfield19_keyword=yes&amp;lfield16_keyword=standard&amp;lfield3_keyword=Sale">Waterfront Dream</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-properties.html">Area select guide</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:126px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/Majorca-information.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Majorca Facts</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/Majorca-information.html">Majorca Information</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-summer.php">In the Summer</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/Lawyers-in-mallorca.php">Lawyer in Mallorca</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/buy-a-property-in-majorca.php">Majorca FAQs Page</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mortgage-in-spain.php">Spanish Mortgage</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-property.html">Buying Process</a></li>
                        </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:124px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/cala-dor.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Top Locations</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/cala-dor.php">Cala d'Or</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/portopetro-properties.php">Porto Petro</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/palma-de-mallorca.php">Palma de Mallorca </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/puerto-pollensa.php">Puerto Pollensa </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/andratx-properties.php">Puerto Andratx </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/santa-ponsa.php">Santa Ponsa </a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:95px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/client-area/index3.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Client Area</a></li>
         <li style="width:105px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/porto-petro-inmobiliaria.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">About us</a>
             <div><div style="width:180px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-real-estate-marketing.php">Client Feedback</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/properties-in-mallorca.php">We Sell your Property</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/inmobiliaria-porto-petro.php">About us</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:165px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right-orange.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/contact.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left-orange.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 0; display: block;">Contact us</a></li>
     </ul>
</div>
```


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt:


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig hierbei ist diese hinzugekommene CSS-Regel für *#css-navigation*, damit das Menü nicht nach oben in den Header-Bereich rutscht, weil dort etwas mit float:left formatiert ist:
> 
> ```
> #css-navigation { /*... */ clear: left;}
> ```



mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

ich habe es mal nur auf die eine seite gelegt

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property2.php

alles i.o  Prima wie muss der code nun ausschauen fuer die .php version? Kannst du mir das beantworten Maik? Danke

es ist zwar logisch aber ich kapiere es nicht!! :-( 

Kannst du mir kurz den richtigen Code reinkopieren den ich in die 

mallorca-propertx2.php

und in die navigation schreibe...

Bin leider nicht so der profi wie du!!


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Versteh die Frage nicht so recht, bzw. wo hier nun das Problem ist.

Diesen Abschnitt lädst du doch über "navigation1.php" in das Hauptdokument:

```
<div id="css-navigation">
     <ul id="imenus0" style="width:780px" class="clearfix">
         <li style="width:165px;background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/mallorca-properties.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Mallorca Properties</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;top:0px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-apartments.html">Mallorca Apartment</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-villa.html">Mallorca Villas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-finca.html">Mallorca Fincas</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-house.html">Mallorca House</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/new-developments.html">New Development</a></li>
                           <li><a href="http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/search/results.php?search=1&perpage=5&marknew=10&euro_numbers=1&lfield3_keyword=Sale&lfield16_keyword=standard&lfield4_keyword=&lfield5_min=&lfield5_max=&lfield2_keyword=&sort_order=4,123,reverse">New Properties</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/search/results.php?search=1&amp;perpage=5&amp;sort_order=5,123,forward&amp;marknew=10&amp;euro_numbers=1&amp;search=1&amp;lfield19_keyword=yes&amp;lfield16_keyword=standard&amp;lfield3_keyword=Sale">Waterfront Dream</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-properties.html">Area select guide</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:126px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/Majorca-information.html" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Majorca Facts</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/Majorca-information.html">Majorca Information</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/majorca-summer.php">In the Summer</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/Lawyers-in-mallorca.php">Lawyer in Mallorca</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/buy-a-property-in-majorca.php">Majorca FAQs Page</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mortgage-in-spain.php">Spanish Mortgage</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-property.html">Buying Process</a></li>
                        </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:124px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/cala-dor.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Top Locations</a>
             <div><div style="width:160px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/cala-dor.php">Cala d'Or</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/portopetro-properties.php">Porto Petro</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/palma-de-mallorca.php">Palma de Mallorca </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/puerto-pollensa.php">Puerto Pollensa </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/andratx-properties.php">Puerto Andratx </a></li>
                           <li><a href="/santa-ponsa.php">Santa Ponsa </a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:95px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/client-area/index3.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">Client Area</a></li>
         <li style="width:105px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/porto-petro-inmobiliaria.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 7px 7px 0; display: block;">About us</a>
             <div><div style="width:180px;left:-1px;">
                       <ul class="nav-submenu">
                           <li><a href="/mallorca-real-estate-marketing.php">Client Feedback</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/properties-in-mallorca.php">We Sell your Property</a></li>
                           <li><a href="/inmobiliaria-porto-petro.php">About us</a></li>
                       </ul>
             </div></div>
         </li>
         <li style="width:165px; background:url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-right-orange.gif) no-repeat right top;"><a href="/contact.php" style="background: url(http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/images/interface/tab-left-orange.gif) no-repeat left top; padding:7px 0; display: block;">Contact us</a></li>
     </ul>
</div><!-- end #css-navigation -->
```


Und den dazugehörigen CSS-Code lagerst du in eine CSS-Datei aus.

mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

ahh alles klaro nun  meinst du meine die datei? dort schreibe ich nun deinen code rein



```
/*
-----------------------------------------------
Navigation
----------------------------------------------- */

/* navigation (horizontal subnavigation)
----------------------------------------------- */
ul.nav,
ul.nav * { margin:0;padding:0;}
ul.nav {
  position:relative;
  background:#666;
  max-width:100%;
  height:2.5em;
  }
ul.nav li {
	cursor:pointer;
	float:left;
	text-align:center;
	list-style-type:none;
	font-weight:normal;
}
ul.nav li ul {
	cursor:default;
	width:100%;
	max-width:100%;
	position:absolute;
	height:auto;
	top:2.5em;
	background-position:0 0 !important;
	left:-9000px;
}
ul.nav li ul li {
	padding:0;
	border:none;
	width:auto;
	max-width:none;
}
ul.nav li a {
	color:#fff;
	background:#666;
	font-weight:bold;
	text-decoration:none;
	display:block;
	float:left;
	padding:0 1em;
	height:2.4em;
	line-height:2.5em;
}
ul.nav li ul li a {
	position:relative !important; /* ie Mac */
	cursor:pointer !important;
	white-space:nowrap;
	line-height:2em;
	height:2em;
	font-weight:normal;
	color:#666;
	background-position:0 50% !important;
}

ul.nav li:hover a,
ul.nav li a:hover,
ul.nav li a:focus {color:#000; background:#ccc;}
ul.nav li a:active {color:#666; background:#fff;}
ul.nav li:hover ul {left:0;z-index:10}
ul.nav li ul,
ul.nav li {background:#ccc !important}
ul.nav li:hover ul li a {color:#444;}
ul.nav li:hover ul li a:hover {color:#000; background:#fff;}
ul.nav li:hover ul li a:active {color:#666; background:#fff;}

ul.nav li.current a {color:#666; background:#fff; cursor:default; font-weight:bold;}
ul.nav li.current ul {left:0;z-index:5}
ul.nav li.current ul,
ul.nav li.current {background:#ccc !important}
ul.nav li.current ul li a {color:#444; background:#ccc; font-weight:normal;}
ul.nav li.current ul li a:hover {color:#000; background:#fff;}
ul.nav li ul li.current a,
ul.nav li ul li.current a:hover,
ul.nav li.current:hover ul li a:active {color:#666; background:#fff;}


/* navigation (vertical subnavigation)
----------------------------------------------- */
ul.nav {
	background:#036;
	position:absolute;
	top:35px;
}
ul.main li {
  position:relative;
  top:0;
  left:0;
}
ul.main li ul {
  border-top:0;
}
ul.main li ul li {
  float:left;
}
ul.main li a {
	height:33px;
	line-height:33px;
	border:0;
	color:#fff;
	background:#036;
	font-size:11px;
	text-transform:uppercase;
	font-weight:normal;
	letter-spacing:1px;
}
ul.main li ul li a {
	width:12em;
	line-height:22px;
	height:22px;
	text-align:left;
	color:#036;
	border-top:1px solid #fff;
	background:#E8ECF1;
	text-transform:none;
	letter-spacing:0;
}
ul.main li ul.widerSub li a {width:14em;}
ul.main li a:focus {color:#fff; background:#036;}
ul.main li ul li a:hover {color:#036;background:#E8ECF1;}
ul.main li:hover a {color:#036;background:#E8ECF1;}
ul.main li:hover ul li a {color:#036;}
ul.main li:hover ul li a:hover {color:#fff; background:#036;}
ul.main li:hover a:active {background:#E8ECF1;}
ul.main li:hover ul li a:active {color:#fff; background:#036;}
```


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

ich habs!!

schau mal

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property1.php


wie kann ich nun innerhalb die sachen so aendern das ich wenn ich ueber die subpages gehe das es so ausschaut wie damals?


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich dein Anliegen jetzt richtig verstehe, mit diesem CSS:

```
#css-navigation {width:779px;margin:0 auto;padding:0;font-weight:bold;background:#fff;line-height:normal;border-bottom:3px solid #f3a82b;clear:left;}
#css-navigation ul {list-style:none;margin:0;padding:0;}
#css-navigation li {float:left;position:relative;}
#css-navigation ul li ul {display:none;position:absolute;}
#css-navigation ul li:hover ul {display:block;}
#css-navigation ul li ul li {float:none;}
#css-navigation a {color:#fff;font-size:11px;letter-spacing:1px;padding:2px 5px;position:relative;text-align:center;text-decoration:none;display:block;}
#css-navigation ul li a {font-weight:bold;}
#css-navigation ul li ul li a {font-weight:normal;}
#css-navigation .nav-submenu {width:160px; padding:5px; background-color:#DA8601;border:1px solid #fff;}

.clearfix:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}
.clearfix {display:inline-block;}
/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .clearfix {height:1%;}
.clearfix {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
```


mfg Maik


----------



## dominik31 (18. Dezember 2009)

genau....verdammt wo finde ich jetzt diese datei ?

habe nun mehrer css dateien angeschaut auf dem server aber nirgends finde ich diese datei.... Wo hast du die her


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Von meiner Harddisk hab ich sie her  

Und hier hatte ich sie dir heute Abend in den einzelnen Entwicklungsstufen bereitgestellt:

Post #7
Post #11

mfg Maik


----------



## lechner32 (18. Dezember 2009)

oh mann alles total verrückt...so ohne kenntisse und deiner hilfe habe ich es doch einwenig geschafft.

http://www.mallorca-properties.co.uk/mallorca-property1.php

Hi vielen Dank für deine Super Hilfe wie bekomme ich jetzt noch hin wenn ich in der navigation ueber ein feld gehe das es dann markiert wird? Hast da noch ein trick parat?

gruesse
dominik


----------



## Maik (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum Beispiel:

```
#css-navigation ul li ul li a:hover {background:#003366;}
```

Siehe hierzu das Kapitel :link, :visited, :focus, :hover, :active (Pseudoklassen für Verweise und andere Elemente).

mfg Maik


----------



## lechner32 (18. Dezember 2009)

besten dank fuer deie hilfe...hoffe es war nicht zu anstrengend   Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!!


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2009)

Keine Sorge, wenn es mir zu anstrengend geworden wäre, hätte ich mich ganz dezent von der Bildfläche gestohlen 

Paßt schon, dafür bin ich schliesslich da 

mfg Maik


----------

